
With a single vote, England just screwed us all - imartin2k
http://fusion.net/story/318538/england-brexit-screwed-us-all/
======
mtgx
I don't know about Spain, but why would France want a referendum of its own?
France is going to be a big beneficiary of UK leaving the EU. It would make
zero sense for France to want to leave the EU, unless the EU members are
moronic and give the UK a sweet deal for _leaving_...then sure, then I could
see it. But that would be a really, really stupid thing of EU to do.

Also, Scotland may want a referendum so it can _stay_ in the EU, so win for EU
here.

~~~
informatimago
France doesn't need yet another referendum, we already voted NO in 2005! We
just need honest politicians to frexit.

------
marvel_boy
So your respect for democracy is ...well zero !

~~~
MrLeftHand
Democracy gives the same right for far left/right as for the middle. If people
vote for isolation and nationalism and you have your concerns, that doesn't
mean you hate democracy, it means you fear the way it's being used.

Democracy is a double edged sword. It can cut your enemy, or it can cut you.

If you look back on history, dictators piggybacked democracy loads of times to
get in to power. I'm not saying UKIP is the Nazi party, but you can see where
this thing is heading or can head now.

Democracy gives a voice to the well educated and to the dumb. Depends which
side has more people.

Democracy is it's on worst enemy.

------
informatimago
s/screwed/saved/

